# Haunted Radio (09/04/13)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off the month of September with news on the Great Jack O' Lantern Blaze, Slaughtered At Sundown, Universal's Halloween Horror Nights Hollywood and Orlando, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases and we review the 1989 film,"976-Evil." Then, we give you our top ten list of the top 10 "Friday the 13th" films. All of this and much more on the September 4 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

